# اختراع جهاز يخفي الاشياء



## عضو1 (23 مارس 2009)

اختراع جهاز يخفي الاشياء







ابتكر علماء أمريكيون جهازاً يخفي الأشياء ويجعلها غير مرئية لانه يساعد علي تشتيت الضوء ومنع انعكاساته .

و هذا الجهاز عبارة عن خليط معدني خاص يضاف إليه أجزاء من السيراميك والتيفال والألياف، يتمكن الجهاز من إخفاء نفسه والاشياء التي يحتويها، بحيث يصبح من المستحيل رؤيته أو الشعور بوجوده.

وأوضح العلماء أن الجهاز يقوم ببعثرة الضوء، والتموجات المنعكسة عن الاشياء، وبالتالي يجعلها مخفية، حيث تعجز العين البشرية عن رؤية الأشياء إلا بعد انعكاس الضوء عليها، وقد نجح الجهاز في إخفاء اسطوانة نحاسية بشكل شبه كامل.



الخبر منقول ..


----------



## alsane (23 مارس 2009)

لا شيء يعجز العلم والإختراع


----------



## iraqian (23 مارس 2009)

الصورة مبالغ فيها وفق ما وصل اليه العلم لحد الان واقصى ما يستطيعون تقديمه حاليا هي اشياء ثابتة غير متحركة وفي داخل بيئة معينة محدودة هذا على حد اطلاعي وقناعتي ولكن اصل الفكرة ممكنة وغير معجزة


----------



## احمد44 (23 مارس 2009)

بالعلم يمكن اي شىءلكن يجب علينا الابتعاد عن السيمياء


----------



## جبل ثمر (24 مارس 2009)

ما هو المصدر ,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## خالد العشا (31 مارس 2009)

لقد لفت انتتباهي هذا الموضوع في مجلة العربي وخاصة عملية معالجة الصورة الخلفية وبثها من الامام


----------

